# If you have to ask.....



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

mall ninja 1 

http://www.mallninja.com/


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> mall ninja 1
> 
> http://www.mallninja.com/



Now that was the most fun Ive had in a while.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, but presumably you understand....

 :boing2:  :boing2:  :boing2:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

OMG...I just read the the links to the forums these guys post too. What a riot!

PS: Yes the humor is not lost on me.


----------



## RBaddorf (Mar 11, 2005)

Crap......link is broken already 

Disregard...  took out the extra http:// and they work fine


----------



## RBaddorf (Mar 11, 2005)

Chad,

Becky lost it when she got to tapeing the ASP to his leg.  She started crying and snorting.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 14, 2005)

Huh...I don't get it... 
































(I'm kidding...what a moron)  :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 14, 2005)

Chad...this is hilarious.

I like this one...I think someone should use this for their sig line:

"_My "Black-Ops" history ensures that you will never know about the missions I accepted in my younger days, and Vietnam still shudders when it hears the name of a an assasin so skillful and deadly, he is remembered decades later._"

:roflmao:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 14, 2005)

Or how about this one...

"_One time I had to do an dynamic entry on the ladies bathroom, because some freak had snuck in there and was trying to smear excrement on one of the lady patrons. 

You should have seen the look on his face when I pulled my Mark23 on him, I think he made another little mess in his pants_." 

I wonder if he used a suppressor...


----------



## Tgace (Mar 14, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Or how about this one...
> 
> "_One time I had to do an dynamic entry on the ladies bathroom, because some freak had snuck in there and was trying to smear excrement on one of the lady patrons. _
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 14, 2005)

Next time I'm at the mall, I'll be sure to watch for this tactic...:rofl:

"_BTW, I am, of course, usually carrying a pair of ceramic plates in my briefcase so that I can shield my head. My SO (we work as a team when necessary) has a similar accessory containing a breakdown NEF single-shot 300 WinMag with an 18" bbl. The plan is that I shield us with my body and "catch the rounds" while she assembles the NEF. I lay down covering fire with my 23 (Bar-Sto .357 Sig barrel) and she makes the long shots. I will then throw smoke grenades to obscure the area while continuing to lay covering fire. The problem, of course, is when I have to turn my back to run, and then the problem crops up_."


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 14, 2005)

I can see by the supressor comment above that, I have been lumped in with the mall ninja. Well, I guess I can laugh with you. I could get my little fellings hurt, or lash out in my own defense, but nah, no need. Since all the jesting doesnt even come close to some of the funny reality. Take for instance I just saw on most wanted where 4 canadian mounties got jacked by one guy. They tried to say he was a sniper, lol, a sniper that shot himself after getting all 4 mounties. I wonder if he used a supressor? Lol. I'll always be amused at how pro police guys will always go out of there way to make fun of me, while all this real geniune humor is out there. Laugh it up, I know I am...


----------



## Tgace (Mar 14, 2005)

Too bad he didnt have a 1500 yd. .308 (whats the drop on a .308 at 1000yds again?). Could have taken out the follow up officers too huh? :shrug:


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 14, 2005)

Good point!


----------

